# Cloud Brew Vapes - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (14/6/18)

*Coffee Candi*

Local Juice

This juice was kindly supplied by Faaiek Davids of @Cloud Brew Vapes for review purposes. Thank you, Faaiek, for giving me this opportunity to try Coffee Candi – much appreciated!

Flavour Description: none

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W


My comments:

What I like is that it is exactly what the name implies – a candy. It is not a complex juice, but neither did I expect it to be. It has a light coffee flavour and a whole lot of sweetness. Even though it's a candy, I think it would be better if the coffee flavour were increased and the sweetness decreased.

Would I buy this juice again: No

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (21/6/18)

So @CloudBrewVapes - thanks for sending @DanielSLP @RichJB and myself the samples. We found some gems in your line, keep up the good work - and see you at vapecon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CloudBrewVapes (21/6/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> So @CloudBrewVapes - thanks for sending @Daniel @RichJB and myself the samples. We found some gems in your line, keep up the good work - and see you at vapecon.




thanks everyone for doing the reviews, we appreciate the honest feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------

